# 2005 Eurotuner-SuperStreet Time Attack Challenge



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Track: Buttonwillow #13 CW
http://www.buttonwillowraceway.com/

Lap Times

Sun Auto Cyber Mitsubishi Evo _ 1:48.906 (2004)

GMPD Chevy Cobalt SS Nitrous _ 1:51.318 (2005)

Import Car Tuner Mitsubishi Evo _ 1:52.561 (2005)

Signal Auto Nissan Skyline GT-R _ 1:53.021 (2005)

C-West Honda S2000 _ 1:53.147 (2005)

Bozz Mitsubishi Evo _ 1:54.250 (2004)

Mackin BMW M3 CSL _ 1:54.689 (2005)

Works Mitsubishi Evo _ 1:55.007 (2005)

Tokico Mazda RX-7 _ 1:55.344 (2005)

Hasport Acura Integra _ 1:55.585 (2005)

Twins Turbo Toyota Supra _ 1:55.739 (2005)

J's Racing Honda S2000 _ 1:55.858 (2005)

http://superstreetonline.com/eventcoverage/130_0511_timeattack/

http://forums.superstreetonline.com/photo/showgallery.php?cat=548&page=2

http://eurotuner.com/eventcoverage/160_0511et_timeattack/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Time Attack pics

http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.php?t=170334

http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.php?t=167868


----------

